
Retina Mac Apps: Not a Review, But a Site - jarederondu
http://theindustry.cc/2012/08/07/retina-mac-apps-not-a-review-but-a-site/
======
kbob
I've been a Linux user for a long time. But I'm switching. I have a MacBook
Retina on order, so I looked these apps over. I am astounded by their high
prices. $49 seems to be the average; that's probably more than I've spent on
software (not bundled with hardware) in the last three years.

I guess we Mac users are so cash-flush, we're just itching to give some away.

The site, Retina Mac Apps, is a good 'un. Thank you.

~~~
DeepDuh
Prices of apps made by independent developers are often higher than on
Windows, simply because of less competition (at least it used to be that way
but at least in the consumer space I feel that it's shifting). App quality is
often higher however.

It's not really comparable to Linux packages. GPL software is nice, but it's
usually also a lot of work until it works the way you want - paid apps are
there to do that for you. You could still install most Linux tools using
Macports / Homebrew. At some point you will recognize that sometimes spending
20-30$ instead of investing hours of your time is worth it.

Now concerning Apple's own software: IF they fit your needs they are usually a
total no-brainer. Pages/Numbers/Keynote give you 90% of the power of MS
Office, in a more consistent way and at 1/4 of the price. Similar things can
be said about Aperture and Final Cut X, Logic Pro even being the industry
leader from what I hear. Apple certainly doesn't make a profit on those alone.

